# Who are your favourite NFs?



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm very different. I'm the pencil in the hand of the god that is writing a fuck you letter to the world.


----------



## WordNerd (Sep 23, 2009)

JK Rowling (INFP)
J.R.R. Tolkien (INFP)
My pal Bekah (ENFP)

I have a fierce respect and appreciation for these two authors. The fantastic characters and worlds they created are beyond the normal imagination and I just love them for it!
And my friend Bekah...she's like my soul mate.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I need to add more to my list  I've met some amazing people on PC 

Blueguardian INFP
Res INFJ

There are a few more INFJ newbies that I like but I don't remember their names :blushed:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Aaaah! You're all to wonderful! *explodes!*


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

MasterDood(INFJ) and StephAnne04(ENFJ) if I haven't named them already (I don't think that I have).


----------



## hanscs (Dec 4, 2009)

For me it's Paulo Coelho, a Brazilian author, writer of the Alchemist and Warrior of Light. I think he's either INFJ or INFP


----------



## Dallas (Nov 7, 2009)

avalanche183 said:


> Sigh. An ENFP girl I had a chance with 3 years ago. I didn't make the move and she moved on.... :frustrating:


I find that funny, if not cruelly ironic, considering I'm in the same situation right now. I can say that my favorite NF, and perhaps favorite person of all time is my friend Katie. 

I wasn't exactly one of the most happy people from middle school to the first half of high school. Trust issues with my family and a lot of my friends had formed a layer of ice around my heart when it came to people, and while I wanted to reach out and help people who I could see were as unhappy as I was, I was too sullen and demotivated to do anything, my misanthropy stronger than anything else. 

It's funny how you meet people. She was some girl who I sat next to in Spanish I class in Sophomore year because I was dumb enough not to take the class the first year (Or maybe some sort of divine intervention! Nah, I was probably just dumb. And lucky.) My iPod just went off in class and she jokingly told me that my pants were singing to me. Embarrassed and a little miffed, I quickly looked down at her shoe and informed her that she spelled "you're" wrong on the side of her Vans shoe. I thought the girl was the biggest bimbo on the face of the planet. Needless to say we started a little rivalry in the class that formed into a really deep friendship. 

Katie was the person who was able to take that layer of ice off, and really shape me into who I am today, and I can't thank her enough for it.  The thing is, she's moving away to Arizona for college, and I'm living at San Diego State in Cali. I've known her for almost 4 years now, and she's the only person I can say that I've truly loved in the sense that I'm completely fine with her leaving as long as she finds happiness. While I'd be more happy if she was with me, the thought that she's doing what she loves makes me happy. I think with whoever I end up with, the time I've spent with her has taught me to love more than I ever could have without her 

Forgive this extremely sappy case of rambling (x


----------



## Moby (Nov 14, 2009)

I guess I'd have to say my favourites are William Shatner (ENFP?) and of course, Moby (ENFP)

Lol...sorry just not sure where we find out which celebrities are what but Shatner's gotta be an NF something.


----------



## Alchemical Romance (Nov 26, 2009)

Of this forum I don't know yet

Of the world

Ludwig van Beethoven - Composer
George Orwell - Novelist
Paolo Coelho - Novelist
Charlotte Bronte - Victorian Novelist
Percy Bysshe Shelley - Poet
Robert Burns - Poet
William Blake - Poet
Gandhi - Head of State
Immanuel Kant - Philosopher
Plato - Philosopher
Isabel Myers - Psychologist


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Alchemical Romance said:


> Of this forum I don't know yet
> 
> Of the world
> 
> ...


WOW! I'd have a seizure if all of those people were in a room together... :crazy:


----------



## Alchemical Romance (Nov 26, 2009)

Selene said:


> WOW! I'd have a seizure if all of those people were in a room together... :crazy:


Too true...


----------



## dumtacemus (Dec 2, 2009)

morrissey, ian curtis, aldous huxley. and, of course - e.t. the extra-terrestrial.


----------



## Mandarin (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm relatively new here plus a little shy, so I unfortunately haven't gotten to know any of you on a more personal level yet. But I'm continually blown away by the insight, eloquence, and passion I see from all my fellow NFs here. You truly do make me feel at home on these boards, and I know I'm not alone in that feeling.  A special mention of Snail, thehigher, OrangeAppled, and Holly (I know there are more but you four stand out to me especially)...I've just happened among more of your posts and am drawn to your warmth and depth.

As for real life, one of my best friends and "big sister" in every way but blood relation is ENFP. She lives on the other side of the country and sometimes I miss her so much it hurts. 
Another good friend of mine, who I actually have yet to meet in person but I've known for years now is an INFJ. I'm able to discuss things with him that I can't seem to with anyone else. He just gets me, and that's very refreshing sometimes.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

NF's that I know:

Mom (ENFJ)
Dad (INFJ)
Mom's best friend (ENFP)

Famous NF's:

Stephen King (xNFP)
Slash (INFP)
Leonardo DiCaprio (ENFP?)

PC NF's:
Arioche (ENFP)
Holly GoLightly (INFJ)
Viktoria (ENFP)

There would be a lot of other NFs that I would list. To bad we're only allowed to list three:sad:


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

Samuel Clemens (Mark Twain) - The Mysterious Stranger is my all-time favorite book! The man was quite intelligent, in the traditional sense, but an absolute genius of the human condition!


----------



## gaudy316 (Nov 19, 2010)

Infp: Shakespeare, princess Diana, Julia Roberts, Adam sandler, a church friend, Mother Mary
Infj: two of the loveliest and classiest ladies in the world. Jesus. Ghandi
Enfj: my relatives that drive me crazy in a strange way, Michael Scott 
Enfp: my insane ex. My childhood friend. My business venture partner

I need to know more introverted nf's for sure!


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Mum: ENFJ
Sister: ENFP
Friends: INFP, ENFJ, INFJ
Teacher: ENFP

I don't know many famous folks, so I'll leave that be for now


----------

